# Broken A/c



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

We took the outback in for service a couple of weeks ago for an a/c that wasn't working. the dealer said carrier is no longer making roof top units for rv's. we ended up with a Coleman unit as a replacement. anyone else hear about this?


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, this was also reported in another thread... carrier replaced

I've got a Coleman in my OB and it works very well.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought a replacement Carrier unit six weeks ago at Adventure RV on line. That was probably the last one in stock. They no longer list Carrier in inventory.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm bummed right now because my Coleman Mach 3 Plus has stopped cooling in our new 260FL. The fan runs and the heater works but the compressor won't start. Just when I need it the most now I'm hoping my RV Service personnel can get it corrected quickly.









Michael

Update: Just learned today that a replacement unit will be ordered after I spent a lot of my time being the technician taking the measurements the manufacturer demanded before replacing the unit under warranty. The High Pressure Cutout Switch Overload on the compressor is bad. Not too common for this type of failure. Hopefully the replacement will go well.


----------



## Mrwilkal (Jul 11, 2010)

Just fininshed a 7,0000 mile trip with a 2011 Outback 285fl and the biggest complaint is the A/C I'm taking it back Tuesday to see what they I think either the 13,500 BTU is to small for this unit or it is functioning wrong for this unit.


----------

